# Italian A1 League Play Off - quarter of final



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

On thursday, 13th ---- Best of 5 

*Siena VS Varese* at Mens Sana arena, Siena







VS









*Pesaro VS Naples* at BPA arena, Pesaro







VS










*Treviso VS Cantù* at Palaverde arena, Villorba/Treviso







VS









*F. Bologna VS Rome* at Paladozza arena, Bologna







VS


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

GAME 1 - thursday 13th, 8:30pm

*Siena* VS *Varese * 107-77

*Treviso* VS *Cantù * 96-76

*Pesaro* VS *Naples * 87-63

*Bologna* VS *Rome* 88-84

TOP SCORERS
Milos Vujanic (Bologna) *23* points
Francesco Vescovi (Varese) *21* points
Mikalis Kakiouzis (Siena) *21* points
Roberto Chiagic (Siena) *21* points
Nate Johnson (Cantù) *21* points

TOP REBOUNDERS
Marko Milic (Pesaro) *12* rebounds
Roberto Chiagic (Siena) *10* rebounds
Corey Albano (Naples) *9* rebounds
Silvio Gigena (Pesaro) *9* rebounds
Marko Tusek (Rome) *8* rebounds

Game 2 will be tomorrow, saturday


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Some nice pics of the Bologna's game (tnx to telebasket)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

GAME 2 - saturday 15th, 8:30pm

*Varese* VS *Siena* 75-87 (serie 2-0 for Siena)

*Cantù* VS *Treviso* 62-70 (serie 2-0 for Siena)

*Naples* VS *Pesaro* 92-77 (serie 1-1)

*Rome* VS *F.Bologna* 73-75 (serie 2-0 for Bologna)

TOP SCORERS
Mike Penberthy (Naples) *24* points
Bootsy Thornton (Siena) *22* points
Dan Callahan (Varese) *19* points
Ademola Okulaja (Treviso) *18* points
Oscar Torres (Naples) *17* points

TOP REBOUNDERS
Dan Callahan (Varese) *15* rebounds
Oscar Torres (Naples) *9* rebounds
Marko Milic (Pesaro) *9* rebounds
Denis Marconato (Treviso) *8* rebounds
Shaun Stonerook (Cantù) *7* rebounds

Game 3 will be on tuesday, 18th (with Pesaro VS Naples live on Raisport Satellite)


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

go bologna go... and hopefully scavolini does well too...

is roma's team somehow associated with as roma, it seems they have the same colours? or are those colours somehow associated with the city?

and congrats to milan


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> go bologna go... and hopefully scavolini does well too...
> 
> is roma's team somehow associated with as roma, it seems they have the same colours? or are those colours somehow associated with the city?
> ...


Hi Diablo

Well, yes ... almost all the Rome's sport team have those colors  

And tnx for Milan :grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

GAME 3 - tuesday 18th, 8:30pm

*Siena * VS *Varese* 103-76 (Siena wins the serie 3-0 

*F.Bologna* VS *Rome* 93-86 (F.Bologna wins the serie 3-0)

*Treviso* VS *Cantù* 97-60 (Treviso wins the serie 3-0)

*Pesaro* VS *Naples* 79-72 (Pesaro ahead 2-1)


Next game 
_Naples_ VS _Pesaro_ this thursday


............................

NOTE : what a 4/4 in Pesaro: Naples was ahead of 15/16 points with 8-9 minutes at the end, then Pesaro did a partial of 22-1 (!!!!) and won ....


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

After the _86-78_ of this evening (with 32 points of a innarestable Bennett Davison), the serie between Naples and Pesaro is on the *2-2*.









_Mike Penberthy VS Alphonso Ford_

The decisive game-5 will be this saturday at BPA arena of Pesaro.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Milko couldn't stop Davison?

Shame...

I hope Scavolini wins it.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Pesaro wins game 5 VS Naples *86-75* and so jump to the semifinal.

Some pics from this game (tnx to telebasket)


----------

